# Помогите оценить баян



## 123123 (9 Ноя 2016)

____


----------



## voldemar-60 (9 Ноя 2016)

Я думаю, что этот баян ничего не стоит, если какой-нибудь желающий даст  500 рублей, отдавайте не задумываясь, или подарите кому-нибудь просто так.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (9 Ноя 2016)

Скорее всего - очень недорого. 5-7 т.р. Правда я не эксперт в области определения ценности инструмента по фотографии.


----------

